# camera addiction, err... collecting



## ksmattfish (Apr 20, 2004)

My name is ksmattfish, and I am a cameraholic...  

I just bought another Ansco Titan; that makes 3.  It was going so cheap, I couldn't resist.


----------



## terri (Apr 20, 2004)

Damn you.   Some of us have none.     

My husband and I have discovered we can use 4x5 sheet film in some of these larger old Polaroids; we've been pouncing on them since they're so inexpensive, but totally workable.   It's been a lot of fun!    They're a bit unweildy, but beautifully made cameras.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 20, 2004)

My new, clean Ansco Titan cost $33; I've seen a few other good looking ones go by for under $50.  Heck, that's a MF camera for the price of 10 rolls of film; everyone can afford one!


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 20, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> My husband and I have discovered we can use 4x5 sheet film in some of these larger old Polaroids; we've been pouncing on them since they're so inexpensive, but totally workable.   It's been a lot of fun!    They're a bit unweildy, but beautifully made cameras.



Are you modifying the cameras?  I've seen some sites where they have Polaroids modified with a graphlock back.  Tell me more about what you guys are doing!!!!  

I really like messing with old cameras.  I'm going to refurbish all the Titans so they look all snazzy: fake lizard skin leatherette, red, bellows, buff the chrome off and reveal the brass, etc...

Once I saw in one of the popular photog type mags an article about a Japanese guy who tore cameras apart and rebuilt them.  He was doing stuff like cutting the ends off two K-1000s, welding them together, mounting a medium format lens on the contraption and shooting 9cm long frames on 35mm film.  Wild stuff like that, and the cameras were all done up; they were art themselves.  I've searched but can't find the article.  If anyone knows who I am talking about, or cool links to sites where folks are getting freaky with cameras, let me know.


----------



## terri (Apr 20, 2004)

Right now, we have one 800 Land camera (this model modified for 3000 film, which just means it has extra light seals in it, really), and a 110A Land camera.   They're pretty similar in design, but the 110A has the Rodenstock lens and my husband is all aglow with it.       They're both rangefinders cameras, to boot.   We plan on running this Maco infrared (820 c, I think it's called?) which is the only IR sheet film out there we've come across.   (I think it comes in 35mm too, but I've never tried it.  I'm an HIE slut, as you know.)   That 800 camera came with a great lens shade, too, which we *think* will double as a filter holder....needs to be tested.     

He's tested both cameras for light leaks using Tri-X sheet film; they're quite perfect.    :cheer: 

We also have a few 80A's.   There's a million of them out there, very cheap.   They will leak a little light unless we put some opaque plastic in the back, and the hubby had to get rid of the guide feet for the old roll film because it punctured the plastic.   He kind of "whiz-wheeled" them off.       He's been able to use 120 roll film in them by cutting off other guide feet inside the back, by one of the hinged panels.    I'm not explaining it very well, I fear.    :? 

So, those are our current toys....along with several box cameras, too.  The Polaroids have been *kind of* tested, but we want to really get out in the field and see how they do.    I also have a Kodak A1 pocket camera that is only a little worn, lens is immaculate, and I can't WAIT to run some 120 through it.        

So much playing to do...once this stinking festival is over with and we can get back to actually taking pictures again!!!


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 20, 2004)

I have an 800.  Are you loading the camera with a sheet of film.  Or have you modified them to take film holders?


----------



## terri (Apr 21, 2004)

Sheet film, bay-bay!


----------

